# IDE für Applets



## AsBiTo (24. Jun 2006)

Hi leute der Titel sag eigentlich schon alles. Ich suche nach einer komfortablen IDE um Applets zu entwickeln. Es sollte damit auch möglich sein die Apllets komfortabel zu signieren.

Danke schonmal im Voraus    mfg. Asbito


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jun 2006)

Applets kannst du mit jeder beliebigen IDE (oder auch ohne) entwickeln - so wie jede andere Java Anwendung auch. 

Signiert wird nicht ein Applet, sonder die JAR-Datei, die das Applet enthält.

Manche IDEs haben dafür eingebauten Support, manche nicht. Eclipse und Netbeans machens es von haus aus nicht. JBuilder kanns. Obs für NB und Eclipse passende Plugins gibt - keine Ahnung, hat mich nie gejuckt, da ichs über ne Batch-Datei erledige.


```
@echo off
echo Signiere alle JAR-Dateien im aktuellen Verzeichnis.
echo Bitte warten...
FOR %%Z IN (*.jar) DO C:\programme\java\j2sdk1.4.2_11\bin\jarsigner -storepass [Passwort] %%Z [Schlüsselname]
```

Ansonsten kann mans sicher auch über Ant machen, das dürfte dann in NB etwas einfacher sein - so man Ahnung von Ant hat. Bei IDEA weiß ich nicht, wie es aussieht. 
Und das sind dann im Grunde schon die großen vier Java-IDEs.

P.S.:
Vor Benutzung der Batch-Datei muss man natürlich das entsprechende Zertifikat erstellt haben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2006)

In den FAQs liegt auch eine Batchdatei, die das erledigt.


----------

